# Directv app - "watch DVR" only shows certain shows



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a Genie and 2 HR24's. When I use the DTV app on my iPhone, and I hit "Watch DVR" I can see every show on my genie. 

However when I select either of the HR24's it shows some of my recorded shows, not all. 

Is this common? Anyine else have this issue? I asked Directv Service on twitter and they told me to look at their troubleshooting page. Thanks, real help guy. 

Why would only some things show up on my HR24 but everything on the Genie. It's super annoying.


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wtf stupid Tapatalk kept giving me an error and apparently posted this thread 5 times


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The HR2x doesn't support mobile DVR, so you only see shows that you recorded that are also available on demand. When you select them you are watching the VOD version and not what you recorded on your DVR.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

scottjf8 said:


> Wtf stupid Tapatalk kept giving me an error and apparently posted this thread 5 times


Tapatalk does that sometimes. Next time don't believe the error. It lies.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Is this information detailed in any sort of guide or FAQ or are customers just supposed to guess?



KyL416 said:


> The HR2x doesn't support mobile DVR, so you only see shows that you recorded that are also available on demand. When you select them you are watching the VOD version and not what you recorded on your DVR.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

scottjf8 said:


> I have a Genie and 2 HR24's. When I use the DTV app on my iPhone, and I hit "Watch DVR" I can see every show on my genie.
> 
> However when I select either of the HR24's it shows some of my recorded shows, not all.
> 
> ...


If you have the Mobile DVR feature activated, the app is not really listing recorded shows on the HR24s.

What's its doing is comparing shows on the HR24s with VOD streaming options for those shows from DIRECTV's servers.

If they exist the app will list them as an option to stream. If there is no available VOD option for a show, then app won't list anything for it.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

What is really happening is that the app is polling all available playlists on your DIRECTV system so that you can choose to watch those on your TV, once that playlist is cached, then it uses that info to present you with the VOD option when OOH. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

raott said:


> Is this information detailed in any sort of guide or FAQ or are customers just supposed to guess?


 The feature only applies to the Genie, so by that assumption I guess customers are left to guess. Although the tech should have explained this to you, but we know how that goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> The feature only applies to the Genie, so by that assumption I guess customers are left to guess. Although the tech should have explained this to you, but we know how that goes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, very interesting, thanks! I'll actually send the DTV guys on twitter a link to this thread so they can learn from you smart people


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> What is really happening is that the app is polling all available playlists on your DIRECTV system so that you can choose to watch those on your TV, once that playlist is cached, then it uses that info to present you with the VOD option when OOH.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, but to be clear the VOD options appear in the app playlist both in-home as well as OOH for recorded shows on the other DVRs outside the Genie.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

I know in my case I cannot register my cell phone for mobile DVR service. I can not see my downloads only some of my recorded shows and events off my DVR. Was AT&T ready for this rollout? Why didn't they just put the Genie Go feature in a future DVR? It is upsetting that some people can watch every recording from their DVR and others can not. Reminds me of those channels you need a special dish to get in your ultimate and premier package. You change the dish and get half of them. Makes you wonder how a company can sell you a package and tell you certain channels are in included and wolah you are missing half of them. Some people will say you are not being charged for them. I don't understand how something being carried on satellite is free for all customers to watch. There has to be some costs associated with it. But I will leave it like that. Any more thoughts on this MobileDVR mess? Who should we escalate this issue to outside of AT&T's channel. They have not made a statement about the problem and seem to be kind of quiet about it. Thanks...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> True, but to be clear the VOD options appear in the app playlist both in-home as well as OOH for recorded shows on the other DVRs outside the Genie.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


well, if they "so you could watch on your TV" does not make that clear, I don't know what would.

Basically, what I was trying to say is that if that was not a feature, where you could be watching TV in your home, then use the app to see your playlist, then choose a title from the app and select "watch on TV" I don't think we would be able to watch anything besides the genie playlist at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

I had my Genie long before mobile DVR so no tech would help, and I really doubt that most techs would know and understand the intricacies of the app. It just creates confusion when you use the app and see some shows from your other DVRs, but not all with no explanation.

Very poor job of educating their customers on the part of AT&T.



peds48 said:


> The feature only applies to the Genie, so by that assumption I guess customers are left to guess. Although the tech should have explained this to you, but we know how that goes.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ericknolls said:


> I know in my case I cannot register my cell phone for mobile DVR service. I can not see my downloads only some of my recorded shows and events off my DVR. Was AT&T ready for this rollout? Why didn't they just put the Genie Go feature in a future DVR? It is upsetting that some people can watch every recording from their DVR and others can not. Reminds me of those channels you need a special dish to get in your ultimate and premier package. You change the dish and get half of them. Makes you wonder how a company can sell you a package and tell you certain channels are in included and wolah you are missing half of them. Some people will say you are not being charged for them. I don't understand how something being carried on satellite is free for all customers to watch. There has to be some costs associated with it. But I will leave it like that. Any more thoughts on this MobileDVR mess? Who should we escalate this issue to outside of AT&T's channel. They have not made a statement about the problem and seem to be kind of quiet about it. Thanks...


not sure what your issue is, but if you post your system information perhaps someone can try to help.

Regarding the "other channels" while is true that you don't get some channels without the World Direct" dish that are included in the English base packages, is hardly half of your channel line up, more like two or 3. Maybe even 5. But def not" half of them"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dzjackson103340 (Oct 30, 2016)

You will only be able to watch the shows start are physically recorded to the genie. Only Hr44s and HR54S are mobile DVR compatible. The whole home feature that shareshe content from DVR to DVR is the reason it's showing up on the application but not playing.

Directv lead tech/trainer


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> well, if they "so you could watch on your TV" does not make that clear, I don't know what would.
> 
> Basically, what I was trying to say is that if that was not a feature, where you could be watching TV in your home, then use the app to see your playlist, then choose a title from the app and select "watch on TV" I don't think we would be able to watch anything besides the genie playlist at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand....

But in turn I was just trying to point out to the poster why some shows recorded on the HR24s were not appearing in the app playlist.

And that is because the app is not really displaying the playlists on the HR24s, but VOD options for those recorded shows that are available on DIRECTV's servers. And these VOD options show in the app playlist both when in home or OOH..

I guess this is DIRECTV's way to try and partially compensate for the loss of the ability to stream from other DVRs than the Genie with the new MDVR service.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> I understand....
> 
> But in turn I was just trying to point out to the poster why some shows recorded on the HR24s were not appearing in the app playlist.
> 
> ...


fair point.......

But where you see it as compensation I see is as "happenstance" or a fruit of something else......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

